# 1968 gto assembly manual



## msulei (Feb 17, 2021)

Does anyone have or know where I can get a 1968 GTO Assembly Manual?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There isn't one. 

The 69 assembly manual is the next best thing. There are a few minor differences but together with a 68 shop manual you can work around them. 
However there are about 10 pages of 68 material in the 69 manual.

There are two different versions of the 69 manual. One sells for about $25 the other for $50. You want the $50 version. The photocopys in the cheaper version make 25% of the manual unreadable. 
The expensive copy has less than 5% unreadable.


----------



## msulei (Feb 17, 2021)

O52 said:


> There isn't one.
> 
> The 69 assembly manual is the next best thing. There are a few minor differences but together with a 68 shop manual you can work around them.
> However there are about 10 pages of 68 material in the 69 manual.
> ...


----------



## msulei (Feb 17, 2021)

OPGI has one for 40 dollars how do i know its the right one


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I assume its the cheap one. OPGI prices are typically higher than most.


I bought the high resolution copy from Inline Tube. I like the loose leaf version since I can put it into a three ring binder and add dividers, photos and other 68 service manual information. 
It also includes 69 Grand Prix.


*LA-6669 - 69 Pontiac, GTO, Lemans, Tempest, Judge Factory Assembly Manual. 1 book. High Quality Complete book 378 pages - also for 1968 GTO.*

_This is not the same as the white cover cheap book. You get what you pay for. This blue cover book is high resolution and clear pages printed from a original not a 4 generation copy. The blue book also is complete with over 75 more pages of information. 

This is the factory assembly manual that was used on the assembly line to build your car. It has hundreds of assembly diagrams, charts and information. These were used as a set of instructions to build cars on the line. It shows how all the parts & assemblies go on the car and in the order they went on. 

These manuals are a must if you have a car taken apart or want your car to be concours correct. There is no more debating where or what parts were used it is all in the book. The manual is near 378 8 1/2"x11" pages and is the full book - These are not like the other poor quality ones on the market and this one is new to the hobby._










69 Gto Lemans Judge Factory Assembly Manual High Res | eBay


LA-6669 - 69 Pontiac, GTO, Lemans, Tempest, Judge Factory Assembly Manual. 1 book. High Quality Complete book 378 pages - also for 1968 GTO. <br>This is not the same as the white cover cheap book. You get what you pay for. This blue cover book is high resolution and clear pages printed from a...



www.ebay.com


----------



## msulei (Feb 17, 2021)

Nice, Thank you


----------

